# [FireFox] Lenteurs!

## digimag

Bonjour,

Quand j'utilise FireFox, je le trouve très lent. Les menus, les fenêtres, les onglets apparaissent très lentement et le processeur est à 100 % pendant ces moments. Cela devient très vite génant. Pour le scrolling ça va bien, mais dès que je charge une petite page, le système plante pendant 1-2 secondes et enfin j'ai l'affichage.

Pareil si j'ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre (toute blanche) sous FireFox ou bien si j'ouvre la fenêtre de préférences par exemple. En fait, tout ce qui s'affiche apparaît avec une lenteur bien remarquable, mais quand je fais [CTRL]+[F] (Rechercher).

Sous Windows, FireFox marche parfaitement, aucun problème, la vitesse est inapercevable.

Sous Linux avec Konquerror, ça marche impécable. Aucun soucis.

Alors quel problème puis-je avoir avec FireFox? Il est comme ça dès le début, cela ne dépend pas des extensions/plugins/thémes.

J'ai même fait un petit test: J'ai pris le LiveCD de Knoppix, j'ai démarré FireFox de Windows avec Wine et il faut avouer qu'il afficher de suite les fênetres et les menus (même si je n'ai pas pu tester le chargement des pages) !!!

Il y a sans doute un bug? Là je suis sur la version 1.0.4, mais je pense pas que ça ira mieux avec la suivante.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

T'as pas de problèmes avec les applis gnome en général ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

pour une interaction possible avec gnome je ne me prononce pas mais c'est à envisager sinon actuellement en stable c'est du 1.0.6-r7 pour firefox... m'est avis que des upgrade s'imposent à toi ne serait-ce que du point de vue sécurité   :Wink: 

BTW à grands coups de ps ou autre çà dit quoi ?

----------

## razer

Ah je suis content que qq1 d'autre trouve aussi que firefox rame grave...

C'est aussi le cas d'ailleurs de thunderbird, j'imagine que çà vient de leur user interface particulière

Moi mon gnome marche impec, et j'utilise galeon comme browser justement à cause des lenteurs de firefox, et aussi parce qu'il propose plus de fonctions

Pour beaucoup, c'est firefox par ci, par là, on dirait que c'est la seule alternative à IE

Perso je trouve ce navigateur particulièrement lent et moche

D'ailleurs, le peu de temps que je passe sous Windows, j'y trouve aussi firefox lent (moins que sous linux malgré tout), du coup je surfe avec IE...


Non, je déconne, avec mozilla  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

<hors sujet>

en navigateur alternatif, qui respecte plutot bien les standards (je pense au CSS) vous pouvez essayer Opera, la 8.5 (dernière version, dispo dans portage) est gratuite.

</hors sujet>

----------

## boozo

<HS itoo> meuuh opéra n'est pas libre ce me semble non ?   :Shocked:  </HS itoo>

----------

## marvin rouge

<HS again class="opera">effectivement, pas libre, mais c'est un bon logiciel, qui vaut le coup d'être essayé.</HS again>

----------

## naerex

Moi c'est pareil, j'ai dejà remplacé thunderbird par kmail et j'en suis extremement satisfait !!! Pour l'instant la seule chose qui me retient sous firefox c'est adblock. Une fois qu'on est habitué à surfer sur des pages propres, on ne peut plus s'en passer.

J'ai testé le LiveCD KDE-3.5 et à mon grand bonheure konqueror a le fameux adblock, et d'ailleurs il est carrément plus ergonomique, on peut filtrer directement le nom de domaine d'une pub en cliquant dessus (ceux qui utilisent adblock sous firefox comprendront la difference).

Donc je vais bientot lacher firefox sous linux mais au boulot sous wiwin hors de question qu'on me fasse utiliser autre chose  :Mr. Green: 

Ma liste des gtk-app va encore diminuer...  :Wink: 

En fait il ne me restera plus que Gimp, Ethereal et xchat

Mais avant d'avoir des équivalences en QT....

----------

## digimag

Je n'ai pas de problèmes avec les applis utilisant gtk.

Cependant je n'utilise pas Gnome, mais KDE. Mais je pense installer Gnome très bientôt, car je vois qu'il y a beaucoup de belles applications avec le support de Gnome.

FireFox était compilé avec un seul USEflag activé: truetype. Donc sans support Gnome.

Je pense qu'il s'agit effectivement de la gestion d'interface qui ne marche pas correctement. FireFox for Windows utilise Windows pour qu'il s'occupe des menus. FireFox for Linux utilise son propre code, ce qui doit être à l'origine de ce relantissement. En tout cas je pense.

Je suis en train de faire la mise à jour de FireFox, les fichiers n'étaient pas dans ccache, ça va prendre du temps.

Sinon, pour Opéra: d'accord, il est sans doute un bon logiciel, mais pas disponible en Open-Source. Donc pour respecter mes principes, je ne l'utilise pas.

----------

## NiLuJe

@naerex : Équivalents d'xchat en qt : Konversation (C'est limite une copie conforme je trouve), ou, mon préféré : KVIrc  :Wink: 

Heu, sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, j'utilise plus Fx non plus, j'le trouve pas spécialement lent, quoique ça ne soit pas une bête de course, même si ça va plutôt de mieux en mieux niveau vitesse (1.5b1), mais il a une méchante tendance à manger ma RAM comme un ogre .. Du coup, Konqueror 3.5b1 ^^

----------

## marvin rouge

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Sinon, pour Opéra: d'accord, il est sans doute un bon logiciel, mais pas disponible en Open-Source. Donc pour respecter mes principes, je ne l'utilise pas.

 Hmmm. Et malgre tes principes, tu mets une adresse msn dans ton profil ?

----------

## Bapt

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Hmmm. Et malgre tes principes, tu mets une adresse msn dans ton profil ?

  qui plus est en hotmail.

----------

## Trevoke

blah blah troll blah pour opera et open source.

Bon, je trouve que Firefox ne rame vraiment pas. Je conseille une upgrade de mozilla-launcher, mozilla firefox, mozilla thunderbird, et peut-etre gecko-sdk (enfin s'il est pas installe, t'occupe pas; je me rappelle meme plus pourquoi je l'ai, moi..)

.. Enfin, un equery depends me dit que mplayerplug-in en depend, tiens.

Au pire, si tu veux pas compiler, installe  le dernier firefox-bin ...

----------

## digimag

Oui, j'ai des adresses MSN, ICQ, Yahoo. MSN est la plus ancienne, je pense que vous ne vous en doutez pas. Je commençais avec Windows comme la plupart des linuxiens.

Mais j'ai une adresse Jabber aussi, j'utilise des passerelles pour pour discuter avec les contacts comme MSN. Pour moi c'est transparent, c'est au serveur d'établir la connection avec un protocole fermé. D'ailleurs, j'utilise Psi. Cependant, je me suis fait l'adresse Jabber il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça. Avant, comme chacun d'entre-nous, j'ignorais la nature de Jabber.

Mais effectivement, il est difficile de respecter les principes et les limites sont souvent assez floues. Dans tous les cas, j'essaye au mieux de n'utiliser que des logiciels libres. Je comprends leur importance dans le monde d'aujourd'hui, la lutte n'est pas du tout facile. Mais est-il possible de ne pas toucher aux logiciels proprietaires aujourd'hui? Vous allez dans un établissement de n'importe quel enseignement, vous tomberez sans doute sur un poste Windows. On va vous obliger à travailler là-dessus, vous n'avez pas le choix. L'opération Ordina 13 dans les Bouches-du-Rhône de France, elle fourni aux élèves des ordinateurs sous Windows XP avec des restrictions qui ne permettent pas d'installer un autre système d'exploitation (ils sont même allés trop loin: on ne peut presque rien faire avec). La migration pour tout le monde ne peut pas se faire d'un seul coup, elle doit être progressive.

----------

## razer

A ma connaissance Adblock fonctionne sur tous les browsers Gecko. En tout cas je l'avais utilisé sous mozilla et Galeon. L'installation demandait de trifouiller un peu, mais rien de bien méchant.

Côté filtre anti-pub, j'ai la chance d'avoir un serveur avec un proxy squid d'installé. Il y a un soft nommé bannerfilter qui marche encore bien mieux que Adblock, et qui ne demande aucune configuration ou presque. Cà marche tellement bien que même sur le PC de ma copine (une Ubuntu), j'ai installé Squid rien que pour en profiter (ou presque, la gestion du cache est quand même bien meilleure sur un proxy)

Trevolke -> As tu quand même essayé un simple mozilla et comparé sa réactivité ? Car je ne crois pas que cela vienne de moi : sur différents WM, gnome ou pas, gentoo ou autre distribs, la différence de vitesse est bluffante

Enfin bon, p'tet que je m'y prend mal...

----------

## naerex

 *NiLuJe wrote:*   

> @naerex : Équivalents d'xchat en qt : Konversation (C'est limite une copie conforme je trouve), ou, mon préféré : KVIrc 

 

Merci je l'ai installé et il me convient totalement, il a meme des fonctionalités en plus ! emerge -C xchat  :Mr. Green: 

Tu as la version 3.5 de konqueror, utilises-tu la fonctionalité adblock et que donne t'elle au quotidien ? Pour l'instant je reste en 3.4 j'attend que 3.5 sorte en stable.

----------

## Trevoke

razer: j'ai en permanence firefox, mozilla et thunderbird ouvert, et leur temps de reaction est tres largement satisfaisant.

----------

## NiLuJe

J'utilise pas adblock, la flemme de le config'  :Laughing:  Le popup blocker m'a l'air un poil plus efficace qu'avant, et affiche une ch'tite notice, c'est carrément plus visible qu'avant quand il bloque quelque chose  :Wink: 

Sinon ça marche bien, kopete gère les webcams MSN, mais arrête pas de crasher chez moi, donc j'ai pas testé l'expérience plus loin' ^^ Sinon le reste est aussi stable qu'en 3.4 pour moi  :Wink:  Seul truc qui me chagrine c'est des petits trucs chelous avec Akregator & kate, ils apparaissent plus ou moins quand ça leur chante dans la barre des tâches, et kate s'obstine à se recharger une autre instance lorsqu'on fait un 'Ouvrir sous kate' depuis konqueror, alors qu'il y a déjà un kate de lancé...

EDIT : Un coup de google plus tard, les filtres de chez http://pierceive.com/filtersetg/ installés, ben j'dois dire que ça fonctionne carrémment bien ^^

----------

## digimag

Bonjour,

J'ai mis à jour FireFox, il y a queqlues jours. Je n'ai apporté aucune réponse, car la vitesse n'a pas changé du tout.

Je viens de démarrer FireFox sous Gnome et... Ce n'est pas à la vitesse d'un éclair, mais je dois dire que ça va sensiblement plus vite. Nottament l'affichage des menus. En plus, FireFox a pris un nouveau look, il est beaucoup plus joli. C'est le style de Gnome choisi qui était appliqué.

Cependant, il faut remarquer que FireFox n'était pas compilé avec le support de Gnome. Donc je suis en train de le recompiler avec ce support. Mais passer à Gnome ne me sourrit pas encore, il y a beaucoup de choses qui marchent bien sous KDE... nottament la surveillance du réseau, choix de langue... Je ne sais pas comment faire cela sous Gnome. Possible?

----------

## bouba331

Perso j'ai des problèmes avec firefox qu'à certains moment, des foi c'est super lent, le truc bizard c'est que le processus de l'application doit créer des fils, le hic c'est qu'il restent zombies et ça fait ramer mon PC. 

Voici le genre de trucs que ça me fais par moment:

```

ps -aux

Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

...

...

baptiste 21772  0.0  0.1   4100  1392 tty1     S    Oct04   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

baptiste 21781  0.5  5.6 109660 43644 tty1     Sl   Oct04   7:51 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

baptiste 27153  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    Oct04   0:00 [netstat] <defunct>

....

....

/tmp/ksocket-baptiste/klauncherASOeYbaptiste   493  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:41   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   503  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:41   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   519  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:42   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   534  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:42   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   540  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:42   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   549  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:43   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   552  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:43   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   558  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:43   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   559  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:43   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   567  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:43   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   574  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:43   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   583  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:44   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   590  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:44   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   598  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:44   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   604  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:44   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   605  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:44   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   620  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:45   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   626  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:45   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   627  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:45   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   633  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:45   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   654  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:45   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   655  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:45   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   672  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:46   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   678  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:46   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   681  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:46   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   685  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:46   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   686  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:46   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   698  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:46   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   703  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:46   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   704  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:46   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

baptiste   707  0.0  0.0      0     0 tty1     Z    13:47   0:00 [firefox-bin] <defunct>

```

Quelqu'un sait d'ou le problème peu venir ? J'imagine que ça n'arrive pas qu'à moi ?

Bouba

----------

## digimag

Moi, je n'ai pas de processus zombis. Je n'ai jamais remarqué d'un grand nombre de processus FireFox.

Au passage, sous Gnome l'affichage de source est très rapide! Je suis content, sous KDE ça prenait 2-3 secondes.

J'aurais bien aimé fusionner GNOME avec KDE. En ce moment, j'ai lancé Kicker, mais il est impossible de se  débarasser du dernier tableau de bord de Gnome... Ou bien à chaque fois que je tue le bureau Gnome, celui-ci reapparaît. Avec KDE, je n'avais pas ce genre de problèmes, je pouvais facilement le mélanger avec Window Maker.

----------

## NiLuJe

Err, idée à la con :

  Sous KDE, en désactivant l'option "Appliquer les couleurs aux applications non KDE" dans le centre de Contrôle > Apparence > Couleur, ça change quelquechose?

  Et, heum, j'ai pas l'USE Flag gnome d'activé, mais FX utilise toujours le même thème GTK2 chez moi, que je sois sous KDE, XFCE ou Fluxbox.

----------

## pounard

Firefox il est plein de fuites mémoire, et tant qu'il y aura pas de tampax pour ca, j'ai trouvé une petit solution alternative qui fonctionne bien chez moi:

- j'ai installé un plugin pour restaurer les tabs quand on quite et relance firefox (SessionSaver)

- je relance mon firefox de temps en temps (en gros une fois par jour), et tadaaa moitié moins de ram bouffée et   et firefox redeviens un poil plus réavtif a chaque fois !

Et oui c'est un bon soft firefox, mais il souffre de quelques faiblesses qu'on peut contourner assez facilement a la finale (comme tout bon gros soft)

----------

## SuperDindon

Think Galeon !  :Surprised: 

( Konqueror si environnement KDE )

----------

## razer

 *SuperDindon wrote:*   

> Think Galeon ! 
> 
> ( Konqueror si environnement KDE )

 

+1   :Laughing: 

Sauf pour konqueror, mais c'est très personnel, j'ai jamais pu sentir kde

Tiens d'ailleurs, revenons sur Galeon :

Ma Barre Galeon

Google web + images, Allocine, IMDB, Wikipedia, accessibles directement

Tout cela configurable super facilement dans l'édition des signets (qui permet aussi les alias de signets : bien pratique)

Les autres navigateurs le permettent-ils ?

----------

